# Shawn White gets in SH_T!!!! LOL!



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Shawn White gets busted for setting off fire extinguishers, the fucker :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Shawn White BUSTED


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

man look at pg 4 and see how many violations and shit hes gotten.
it must be good to be rich.


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

landonk5 said:


> man look at pg 4 and see how many violations and shit hes gotten.
> it must be good to be rich.


On page 4 I only see the one he is charged with??? All of the boxes on the bottom are for checking which violation the person has made on that arrest, not necessarily that all of those he has had. Only the boxes checked are the ones he is charged with on just that arrest, not his entire record. Am I missing something?


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

im only 15 and i dont have anything on my record so i wouldnt know,
but how would he get 12 DUI's and all the other stuff on on the bottom
on that one arrest?


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep. Shaun White and Burton...reminding everyone, everywhere why riders should continue to get disrespected at resorts. When I first read the article I thought Burton was going to punt White the same way that Dell punted the "Your getting a Dell, Duuuude!!!" guy. Then after a few seconds I realized that Burton will try and milk the "bad boy" image and sell even more crap. Let's see if we start seeing Burton ads where a fire extinguisher is somehow introduced into them...


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't understand why everyone always loves to hate. 
Seriously, the guy's 21. There's plenty of older people that would do this kind of sh__T.
He's probably just having some fun.

Yeah, Okay, blah blah blah, he's in the media, blah blah setting example for kids, blah blah, but really....does it matter?

Had SOME skier done this, noone would have even given this a second glance.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Hate feels good; really, really good. 

We have had this "good guy" image crammed down our throats by the media and even by White himself through a plethora of interviews in snowboard mags for a long fucking time. Everyone wants their kids to be the next "Shaun White" for fuck sakes. Now everyone (including Mr. White himself) can see that he really IS just like us; prone to making very STUPID choices. Does it mean at the end of the day Shaun White, the man, is hated? No, of course not. Shaun White, the IMAGE, is what compells this mockery. All these companies (Yep, American Express, etc) will surely stand up for his behaviour...okay, so they won't; if the fuck-up had been any larger the Suits over there would be getting squirley. Burton will exploit that behaviour for their own means and you know it, too. They are not going to stand up for Shaun White, the man. They are going to continue to exploit Shaun White, the image. 

Hate in snowboarding exists because the SPIRIT of snowboarding is being destroyed by image and marketting. Lots of riders are coming into the fold being concerned about what they are wearing and how they are percieved that they have forgotten why they are there in the first place. Snowboard mags give the perception that snowboarding is all about rails and jumps; to do otherwise means you are a loser (perhaps it could be that street and park features destroy boards much more rapidly meaning more sales of new equipment, leading to even more dollars in advertisement sales....hmmmmmm). We can thank the opportunists out there like Burton, American Express, Shaun White, MFM, yadayadayada for that. 

It is my belief that to SAVE snowboarding, we need to HATE that which would serve to distort what riding is all about. Let's get back to the basics, dump the media and exploitive large manufacturers and actually GO HAVE SOME FUN.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

EDIT: damn you slaughter, beat me to it.

shaun white marketability is decreasing. he used to be the kid who would beat everyone all the time. now a lot more riders are on par with him and can compete at the same level. when he stops winning is when he gets dumped by the corporate world. but the burtons and volcoms of the world won't dump him. just like they didn't dump terje or keir dillon.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

yso said:


> EDIT: but the burtons and volcoms of the world won't dump him. just like they didn't dump terje or keir dillon.


Yeah, you are right. Makes me wonder how Shaun White will handle being moved out of the spotlight. I read one interview in which he mentions that his parents even took out a second mortgage on their house when he was a bopper so he could put all his effort into snowboarding. They let him miss school to further his goal (but by the sound of things, it was more his parent's goal, not his). He was raised to compete by both his parents and Burton. He is a train wreck waiting to happen in an ever saturating "sport" where it is more important to beat out your "opponents" to be #1. 

How have we come from standing on the top of a mountain, staring out at a frozen white ocean and feeling a gentle breeze to the McDonald's culture of bandanas and multi-million dollar parks with "street" features? Fuck you, Burton!


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't mean to defend Burton, I'm hardly a fanboy. I do think they make good products though, and anything I own by burton, I bought at about 25% of the retail price.
So, having said that...

I don't know if blaming Burton for the park features on the slopes is appropriate. Don't get me wrong, but I'm thinking thinking that a lot of it came from a large influence from skateboarding. It seems like it was the next logical step for the sport.
Now, yes, of course, if you must blame a corporation, you may as well blame all of them. Especially considering that there are some snowboarding companies that make park-specific products only.

With regards to making the park features with the intent of destroying the boards quicker to raise throughput of board sales... in my (humble) opinion, that's a bit... uhm...whats the word...conspiracy-uh..-like.

Just my two cent. Don't even know if it's worth the 2 cents since I'm just a beginner in the sport .


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

i set off a fire extinguisher in the basement at a rave once. baaaad idea! i was a bit funked up & thought it'd be cool...like a smoke machine. but yeah, no. it sucks all the oxygen out of the air...not good when there's thousands of e-tards dancing their life away. people started running for the door, but the door was chained shut (wrong door to run to). i felt bad. didn't realize it'd have that effect.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Lol, no worries bro! Post away, that's what make this place come to life! Yes, you are right. Pipe riding really kicked off the park movement and skateboarding certainly influenced the street features and bowl tricks that we see now. Burton would LOVE to take credit for creating freestyle riding and there is no way that I would give them what they crave. However, Burton knows how to EXPLOIT what it is we enjoy to do. Of course, being a business that mentality is going to be there. The reason a lot of companies (and a lot of them are now owned by the Big "B") are into the park board sales motivation is because that is where the demand is. The demand comes from a new generation of riders that are led to believe that freeriding is old school and meant for people that don't know how to ride or are too cowardly to ride park features. That in order to be "noticed" at all is if you can do a better front-side boardslide than the guy who just dropped in before you. Go to any park and see how many kids just mill about near a drop just staring at a feature for what seems like an eternity and never dialing in, while all this time there are snowflakes the size of your thumb falling all about and there is a soft carpet of snow going up to your knees on the ground. My son is 14 years old and when he started to ride he was so determined to ride park features that I had to hold him in place on the drop-in and let him go so he could hit a box. He hardly knew basic turns and yet he was obsessed with park features. Where is the fun in that?

To put things in perspective I FINALLY retired my Gnu Stupid Cap this season. The board was made around 1997 and still has the original Drake bindings on them. Living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada will get you over 150 days riding if you are hardcore. That is almost 10 seasons of abuse and she can STILL hold her own but now she deserves a special place on the wall. If riding park, you might have only gotten a couple of seasons out of it and riding street would have destroyed the board in one season. 

Who stands to gain from promoting park and street riding, period? Snowboard mags enjoy park features because it is easy for them to film (cheaper, easier to get to, etc) and companies such as Burton enjoy park features because of the increased sales of their boards. The companies dump advertising dollars in the snowboard mags with freestyle targetted ads, and of course the mags are only too happy to oblige. Everyone is in the business of making money here and the "sport" is taking second place to the "culture". The culture being the spoon-fed park crud to an image obsessed generation. 

It's all the same. Snowboard magazines rave "Polka Dots are in, so don't be caught wearing stripes this season" or "What to wear if you are on a shoestring budget and what to wear if you've got the money". And wouldn't you know it? Here comes Burton (or Volcom, 4 Square, Forum, blah blah blah, they are all owned by Burton anyways) with this season's new line of gear with, you guessed...polka dots. Who would have thought that Burton was SO in synch with what the new season's "style" was going to be? Yet, impressionable kids see the Shaun White line of clothing, or the Shaun White face bandana and figure that if they DON'T want to stand out...they better buy fucking polka dots. I know, as a rider with a teenager that snowboards it never fails to fucking amaze me the effort put in to look steezy (style with ease for those not in the know). Then it pisses him off when he can't keep up with me.

Call me paranoid or delusional if you must, but I will tell you that if you drop your guard with these tactics, you're just giving ol' Jake Burton a tub of Anal-Eeze lube, lol.


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

landonk5 said:


> im only 15 and i dont have anything on my record so i wouldnt know,
> but how would he get 12 DUI's and all the other stuff on on the bottom
> on that one arrest?


Not to get it way off topic here, but that is a general form that they use when they write up an arrest. Whatever they charge them with, they check that box. The numbers beside each charge tells them how many license points that charge carries. A DUI carries a 12 point charge to your license, which is all of your license points and why you lose your license with a DUI. That does not mean he has 12 DUIs. You can also see how may points a speeding ticket is, running a stop sign, passing a school bus, etc. Only the boxes that are checked are what he is charged with, which are none of them. That is not his record, it is a single arrest record. I do not have a record either, just telling you what the form is. That form tells you nothing about what his record is. That being said...

I think he shouldn't act like a punk. He has the money to get out of it, and I am sure has no problem paying the fine. But this is the very reason may people think snowboarders are hoodlums. I snowboard all the time, and when I come in for the evening I get dressed and eat at the nicer restaurants with the skiers and such saying how they destroy everything. It makes me laugh as they speak to me and are as polite as can be, but they don't associate that with snowboarders. This kinda crap is the very reason why!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> How have we come from standing on the top of a mountain, staring out at a frozen white ocean and feeling a gentle breeze to the McDonald's culture of bandanas and multi-million dollar parks with "street" features? Fuck you, Burton!


How have we come to it? Gee, I dunno, it's fun to ride, maybe? Sports progress, maybe?

There is a multi-million dollar skate park near my house. I skateboard there on a regular basis. There are some weenie McDonalds-Culture kids that hang out there. When I go to that park, I never think "Fuck you, Stacy Peralta / Tony Alva / Jay Adams / etc for commericializing skateboarding to the point that I now have a sick-ass place to skate!" I'm usually more inclined to be greaful. 

In 1986, at the age of 11, when I first started snowboarding, I had to get "certified" to go on the mountain. Very few resorts allowed boarders. Today, I spent 3 hours at my local mountain. There was a really fun terrain park. There were boarders everywhere. I didn't have to prove to management that my board had metal edges, or that I could control myself so that I wouldn't hurt the skiers. Times have changed, and for the better. For that, I'd I think I owe Jake Burton more of a "thanks" than a "fuck you." 

Sure. There is more of a McDonald's culture now than there ever was before. But, if I'm driving down the road, and I'm hungry, and I see a McDonald's, I don't stop for food, or even take much notice that it is in front of me. Hence, there is no reason to suddenly do so once I am on the mountain.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> ... However, Burton knows how to EXPLOIT what it is we enjoy to do. Of course, being a business that mentality is going to be there. The reason a lot of companies (and a lot of them are now owned by the Big "B") are into the park board sales motivation is because that is where the demand is. The demand comes from a new generation of riders that are led to believe that freeriding is old school and meant for people that don't know how to ride or are too cowardly to ride park features. ....
> 
> Who stands to gain from promoting park and street riding, period? Snowboard mags enjoy park features because it is easy for them to film (cheaper, easier to get to, etc) and companies such as Burton enjoy park features because of the increased sales of their boards. The companies dump advertising dollars in the snowboard mags with freestyle targetted ads, and of course the mags are only too happy to oblige. Everyone is in the business of making money here and the "sport" is taking second place to the "culture". The culture being the spoon-fed park crud to an image obsessed generation.
> 
> ...





sedition said:


> ......[omitted for compactness].... I'd I think I owe Jake Burton more of a "thanks" than a "fuck you."
> 
> Sure. There is more of a McDonald's culture now than there ever was before. But, if I'm driving down the road, and I'm hungry, and I see a McDonald's, I don't stop for food, or even take much notice that it is in front of me. Hence, there is no reason to suddenly do so once I am on the mountain.



I agree with both at least to some extent.

Although I'm not sure I would call it exploitation. As you've already said, Burton just follows a good business model, as well they should, but again, they aren't alone in that respect.
With regards to impressionable kids: I think this issue of trying to be with the in-crowd has always affected every sport, style, fashion, heck, even smoking. It isn't necessarily new to Snowboarding.
Don't get me wrong, I totally disagree with how everything is marketed these days, and what the emphasis is always on, but I just don't think any one company should be singled out.
And example of what I mean: There is a popular radio station here in Toronto that has a huge clubber following, as well as a large young audience. Being currently without a working CD player in the car, my commute to and from work is limited to radio, and it is incredible how many times in just my commute I hair commercials on this station about beauty products or derivatives thereof. Hair removal, laser eye surgery, weight loss, dieting, breast implants (YES! EVEN BREAST IMPLANTS), and other cosmetic surgery procedures. Now just imagine all these youths, and I mean kids as young as 12 are listening to this and what they must be thinking!?

Of course you're going to see the same with snowboarding. And yes, it will be kids that were raised by Burton, like White, that will be a rolemodel for the new generation of snowboarders.

My first snowboarding video that I saw was Absinthe Films' Vivid. I loved it. It's a few years old but is mainly about freeriding and backcountry freestyle. It's amazing. Watching that makes me want to go hit up some huge mountain and...well, in my case, slide down the side on my a$$.
I acquired this and last years snowboard movies, both from Absinthe and Mack Dawg, and was really disappointed by the huge emphasis on street riding. But as you said....that's demand.


HOWEVER... as Sedition said, this does produce more funds for resorts to allow other features and terrain for the boarding community. This isn't necessarily a bad thing. 
And look at the bright side. If all the kiddies are hanging out in the park, there's more mountain, and more powder for the freeriders. Assuming to have powder! (us east coasters from what I understand, only have ice)


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

There are some excellent points in this thread... imo;
I don't hate Burton, or Shawn White for that matter... as sedition said, you really can't blame a company for popularizing a culture (imminently creating poseurs), cuz in every culture/fad/hobby there are going to be those that are genuine and knowledgeable, and those that just like to look the part. I really look up to Jake Burton as an entrepreneur (as a wanna be entrepreneur, myself..haha)

There seems to be a lot of hating for street or freestyle boarding... personally, i think that shiet is AWESOME, but I might be biased, cuz to me everything short of a green or blue groomer is wicked and exciting. I love watching road gaps on pow trails, as much as i love watching (and taking notes) while guys do rails. Unforunately, being in Ontario, our choices of local hills are teh sux0rz, so I'm stuck with small groomers and parks, so freestyle riding is more accessible to me.

Anyway, i know most people look at Burton as the "sell out" or n00b brand, cuz of its popularity, but don't get it twisted: no matter WHO your favorite brand is, they would ALL love to be Burton right now. EVERY brand woudl love to have the ability to somewhat over price their products, have a cult-like following and absolutely dominate the market... yes they all start with people being passionate about boarding and making good products (even Burton did), but at the end of the day they all wanna make a living off of it.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, those were some interesting posts! Certainly it shows the most fundamental points of snowboarding...individuality. Personally, I hope companies trying to control snowboarding will be like herding cats...impossible. Standardization (whether rules, clothing, riding style, etc) and regulation kills the freedom and the soul. When that happens, snowboarding will not be what you are familiar with now. Consider: Many people that had started snowboarding in the 80s were also skiers looking for a change. Something not considered the norm. There is a somewhat new offshoot that started several years ago here in Canada called Noboarding (RIP Greg Todds). Noboarding has potential to be to snowboarding in a way that snowboarding was/is to skiing. There is a slow but rising amount of riders disgruntled with the rapidly rising commercialism of snowboarding that are looking at alternative means to riding such as Noboarding, snowskating, etc. So, that being said, if Noboarding is NOT snowboarding, then why is Burton ("Defender of the Industry") actively pursuing to buy into Noboarding? 

Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................. lol.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> people need to lighten up a little bit.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> This reminds me of the old saying..."think less, ride more"
> 
> Just go out there, have fun doing what you like do in your own style of riding and don`t worry about what others are wearing or how they are riding. As long as everyone is enjoying life and doing what they like to do it`s all good. The only reason sales are the way they are is because there is a market for it.
> 
> As for Shaun White, I don`t see the big deal. He is a 20 something who had too much to drink, got stupid and got busted for it. I did far worse shit when I was in the Air Force after getting pie eyed at our friday night dorm parties. Saturday was usually spent fixing and replacing the shit we damaged. Hell, out favorite trick was lighting the dumpster on fire. Just because he is a public figure, does not mean he had to became a monk. people need to lighten up a little bit.


I think that is more or less that I was trying to say with my first post here 
You can't expect much from 20 somethings (hey, I'm one of them) and we always end up doing some sh-t one way or another


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep, I punched a cop right in the face when I was 18(and he well deserved it too), but for some reason my Burton rep wasn't there to drive me away. Damn............


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> This reminds me of the old saying..."think less, ride more"
> 
> Just go out there, have fun doing what you like do in your own style of riding and don`t worry about what others are wearing or how they are riding. As long as everyone is enjoying life and doing what they like to do it`s all good. The only reason sales are the way they are is because there is a market for it.
> 
> As for Shaun White, I don`t see the big deal. He is a 20 something who had too much to drink, got stupid and got busted for it. I did far worse shit when I was in the Air Force after getting pie eyed at our friday night dorm parties. Saturday was usually spent fixing and replacing the shit we damaged. Hell, out favorite trick was lighting the dumpster on fire. Just because he is a public figure, does not mean he had to became a monk. people need to lighten up a little bit.


I agree that people do need to lighten up quite a bit nowadays, however, the only problem with this being Shaun White is that he is in the public eye, which means that the little groms are going to look at him as a role model, and if the 12/13 year olds see him doing stuff like this, they may follow suit in his steps and that's just terrifying. And I'm only pointing this out, because a couple weeks ago, there was a 14 year old girl and a couple of her friends who held a cabby at knife point and robbed the poor guy, which is utterly terrifying like no other.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> the little groms are going to look at him as a role model, and if the 12/13 year olds see him doing stuff like this, they may follow suit in his steps and that's just terrifying.


Bingo. The blind leading the blind.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Lol, no worries bro! Post away, that's what make this place come to life! Yes, you are right. Pipe riding really kicked off the park movement and skateboarding certainly influenced the street features and bowl tricks that we see now. Burton would LOVE to take credit for creating freestyle riding and there is no way that I would give them what they crave. However, Burton knows how to EXPLOIT what it is we enjoy to do. Of course, being a business that mentality is going to be there. The reason a lot of companies (and a lot of them are now owned by the Big "B") are into the park board sales motivation is because that is where the demand is. The demand comes from a new generation of riders that are led to believe that freeriding is old school and meant for people that don't know how to ride or are too cowardly to ride park features. That in order to be "noticed" at all is if you can do a better front-side boardslide than the guy who just dropped in before you. Go to any park and see how many kids just mill about near a drop just staring at a feature for what seems like an eternity and never dialing in, while all this time there are snowflakes the size of your thumb falling all about and there is a soft carpet of snow going up to your knees on the ground. My son is 14 years old and when he started to ride he was so determined to ride park features that I had to hold him in place on the drop-in and let him go so he could hit a box. He hardly knew basic turns and yet he was obsessed with park features. Where is the fun in that?
> 
> To put things in perspective I FINALLY retired my Gnu Stupid Cap this season. The board was made around 1997 and still has the original Drake bindings on them. Living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada will get you over 150 days riding if you are hardcore. That is almost 10 seasons of abuse and she can STILL hold her own but now she deserves a special place on the wall. If riding park, you might have only gotten a couple of seasons out of it and riding street would have destroyed the board in one season.
> 
> ...


Exactly the reason why I am weary of buying riding videos anymore, I have seen a couple (Thank god I don't own them) where there isn't one scene filmed ON A MOUNTAIN, but all at schools etc. Wow, what a rush, it took them about 4 hours to build a little ramp to catch a little speed to hit a ten foot rail at a school :cheeky4: . Get a skateboard. I rode with a guy just a few weeks ago who has apparently been snowboarding for about 7 years. He told me that I needed to start hitting rails and boxes shortly after I SMOKED him down the mountain twice in a row. Whatever happened to the saying "to each his own." I don't tell park rats they need to see if they can go as fast as humanly possible or seek out powder like I do, I just don't care.

And yeah, screw all those day-glo pinks and greens out there. They remind me of what skiers wore in the early-mid 80's. I don't quite no where the rest of this sport is headed, but I know where I am. It's definitely not written in any mag and not shown in most videos. 

Shaun White is a good rider but even aside from the trouble he just got in (weak imo) I just really don't like the attitude he (and riders like him) present. You really don't need to look like you bought your clothes at a circus to be cool on the mountain, and you certainly don't have to go home at 11 am 80% of the time because you broke your ass on a rail to be cool. I think it's funny he got caught doing that. He's finally being that red-headed stepchild of Burton's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Ohh well i mean.. Sh!t happends..


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't see why everyone is hating on Sean White. Personally, I don't know much about him. I'm not really a big fan of reading Transworld and such. I snowboard cause it is fun as sh^t. If Sean White makes has to have an image so that he can make money and still snowboard full time that's awesome. As for the little groms, if their parents haven't taught them they don't need to be like Sean White or any other "pro" than they would prob end up a f00ked up little punk anyway. Though I have to say, I definately loath going to Mountain Creek sometimes. That place is swarming with those little bastards.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

If I may chime in... On parks and park kids...

Shaun White? Right now he is the face of snowboarding and that means the spot light is put upon freestyle. It goes hand and hand with the rise of skateboarding IMO. And yes he is a public figure (obviously) and should think about his actions before making them (so should we all) but he is young and this will probably punch him back into reality. At least he didnt bight a girl in the back like Marv Albert which is much worse in my opinion. 
As for Burton and rails, Parks and rails where becoming more popular when I first started riding and thus I was more drawn to freestyle park riding rather than all mountain but it wasn't because of Burton. I may be the only one though. 
If you think about the once and still shaky relationship between snowboarders and skiers and skiers prominent majority on the mountain the Terrain Park became a place that snowboarders could go without being hassled too much by skiers. Back then skiers rarely ventured into the parks. And Jibing has been around long before the park has thanks to the influences of skateboarding. I do think that a majority of companies (not just Burton) have exploited the fact that the parks were alomost 100% snowboarders. 
Though I do admit that now days I don't step foot in the park because of those steezy youngbloods who choose to vibe out at the top of the park. Its happening in skateboarding too. It was bound to be commercialized. Is it Burtons fault? IMO yes along with every other company that chooses to put adds in magazines and on television and lets not forget about the X games. All companies that take the time to market themselves stand to gain. Snowboarding might not be as far along if it weren't for companies making themselves noticable to the public. And Ski companies are now making park specific skis as well so its not just snowboarding. 
To end I must admit this has been the best thread I have read so far with so many brining up excellent points but I think Snow Wolf has a great way of bringing us all back down to Earth. Ride more and talk less. Thanks Snow Wolf your the best.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't think for one second that I didn't enjoy every bit of that report.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

mike1two said:


> Snow Wolf has a great way of bringing us all back down to Earth. Ride more and talk less. Thanks Snow Wolf your the best.


Now if we can just get every marketing team to adhere to that...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Clearly, there are many people in this thread who have strong feelings about the modern state of snowboarding. The question then, is what can be *DONE* about it? What concrete and specific steps can be done to make it better for everyone?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

most of you hate burton coz its "cool" to hate burton because its a large company. this is exactly what "emo" and goth fagotts do so they arent "mainstream". its so fucking gay its not even funny. burton doesnt evan make "gangsta" gears. they obviously make good shit because they are still around after 20+ years. i wonder why people ride the park instead of steeps and chutes... hmmm maybey coz they like doing it not because there trying to be cool. all the burton haters would clearly change their mind if they were given a board and discovered its not shit. so get fucked all you losers who say burton is a big corporate mainstream company that doesnt belong in snowboaring. what are you fucking 60 or sumthing. go bie a pair of skis. "*What concrete and specific steps can be done to make it better for everyone?"* it doesnt need to be made better for everyone. its what the individual wants to do not everyone.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You resurrected a 2 year old thread for THAT?


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

When you have more money than God...


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

I dislike people who constantly rag on the guy. He's a fucking amazing snowboarder and kids seem to dislike him because he's too good.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

He's not THAT great. I personally don't like park and pipe riding and I know that SW can't ride backcountry at his own admission. I find him more played out than Nickleback. :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

nzsnowboarder said:


> most of you hate burton coz its "cool" to hate burton because its a large company. this is exactly what "emo" and goth fagotts do so they arent "mainstream". its so fucking gay its not even funny. burton doesnt evan make "gangsta" gears. they obviously make good shit because they are still around after 20+ years. i wonder why people ride the park instead of steeps and chutes... hmmm maybey coz they like doing it not because there trying to be cool. all the burton haters would clearly change their mind if they were given a board and discovered its not shit. so get fucked all you losers who say burton is a big corporate mainstream company that doesnt belong in snowboaring. what are you fucking 60 or sumthing. go bie a pair of skis. "*What concrete and specific steps can be done to make it better for everyone?"* it doesnt need to be made better for everyone. its what the individual wants to do not everyone.


You edited it for a mistake? I think you missed more than one there buddy. Dumbass!


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> You resurrected a 2 year old thread for THAT?


haha yeah that's the oldest thread I've ever seen come back with new replies...


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

nos said:


> I dislike people who constantly rag on the guy. He's a fucking amazing snowboarder and kids seem to dislike him because he's too good.


I agree, he's got skills. Just forget about him and go shred.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Shaun White Interview I found on Youtube:

YouTube - Shaun White Interview

<object width="340" height="285"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/MqrOxAEgz_Q&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/MqrOxAEgz_Q&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="340" height="285"></embed></object>


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

It's a big mountain, ride whatever you want. The way I see it, the more you spend on clothes, etc, the less you have for hardware and lift tickets. Just go have fun


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't know if someone else has said this or not, but the last page isnt a list of all the things he has done, it's just a list of offense codes. those have ntohign to do with what he has done


----------

